# Tap help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I finally got CB out and am at Langar. When l was setting up the shower tap started to leak l saw a washer on the floor. Turned the water off and the power and ran the tap off muttering about it.

Today l had arranged to take CB to b/hills to have the radio retuned and asked if they could check the tap out. The guy said it was frost damage the seal/washer thing was just decoration so l asked for a quote to replace the tap.

Looking at the shop they seemed to be around £30 l went to get the quote and it is £214 for the tap and fitting £70. I am reeling from this. I don't use the shower preferring to use wherever l am. So with this in mind 

Can l put sealant around the tap to seal it this would render it unuseable. For run through l can take the shower head pipe off. Or is this not a good idea?

Is there a place anyone can recommend to replace it at a sensible price. I dont want fancy just to stop the leak.


I wouldn't know where to start to take it off or l would do that and put a stop onto the pipe or even look at doing the job myself


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you can trace the pipes then you could put a shut off valve in the pipes and isolate the shower.
You can get the bits from C.A.K tanks.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This might involve a bit of going through back questions but try:

http://www.howtomendit.com/questions.php?id=90&page=42

Alternatively what about the Haynes (Motorhome) manuals ? I would guess you will have need of it on more than one occasion.

http://www.kiteboard-europe-byvan.co.uk/post/the-haynes-motorcaravan-manual

G

(Edit to add link)


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks will look into those 2. I was thinking the pipes would be impossible to get to may be under floor or something l am willing to learn though especially at prices quoted!.

Didn't think a haynes would be available will have a look for that and also that link mooch through.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I was inspired to dash over and look. From what l can see dead easy. The pipes l want sit in the garage part lead up to the shower nothing else where they go the connection is just inside the garage door l will go along to the plumber supplys and get a stop for them. 
I need to think both ends through lesson learned check dont assume complicated was thinking tap end sort it instead of other 

Anyone any ideas on what size l would look for please?


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

I noticed you said you were at Langar, bulowayolass. Do you live there?

We have recently moved from Langar to further north.

John


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

No John l come down to the parachute centre sort of like second home here. I hope to take up jumping again in the next couple of months after a 19year lay off. Not sure how that will go but am going to give it my best shot.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

The very best of luck with the para jumping, bulowayolass!!

We used to watch them sail down every Saturday and Sunday afternoon!

John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You could contact "kandsservices " on here he fixed our tap and a very lot cheaper than Bhills :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

bulawayolass said:


> I was inspired to dash over and look. From what l can see dead easy. The pipes l want sit in the garage part lead up to the shower nothing else where they go the connection is just inside the garage door l will go along to the plumber supplys and get a stop for them.
> I need to think both ends through lesson learned check dont assume complicated was thinking tap end sort it instead of other
> 
> Anyone any ideas on what size l would look for please?


If the fittings are semi rigid pipe work you will need a 12mm bung to cap them off if it is normal hose fitment to the shower you we need a hose to 12mm connector a straight connector and a bung to cap it off.If you can take a picture ill let you know what you will need to get but you wont get them from a plumbers.
Kev


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My chum has had a similar problem with the shower in his Rotec he was quoted £100 to supply complete shower unit, A local caravan dealer says that he can supply the cartridge for £15.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks kev will get that done and off to you in next couple of days


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry bigfoot didnt see your reply was over the page!. I am sure there is cheaper out there l am n ot worried about matches after all the shower is in a separate room on mine so wont notice anyhow. I will put it as a get round to job first off is to stop the pipes


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev message sent but not replied so not sure if l sent it right? here is a photo of the pipes l need the 2 heading upwards capped off.

Looking for a supplier as well


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Didnt get pm all you need to block it of are two bungs if the shower connection is the top one of the tpiece email me your address and ill sort it out for you.
kev

edit: if you can take a picture of the tap,hose and shower head should be able to sort one out for you.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Posted the bungs today for you.
kev


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

brilliant, many thanks just eating then get the photos of the tap


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

A HUGE thanks to Kev from K & S services he has got me sorted on the stoppers and now when l have time will tackle the tap.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Only to happy to help glad its all sorted now just the tap.
Kev


----------

